# ارض للبيع فى الاسكندرية 204 متر على الطريق الدائرى



## layanalhussin (9 نوفمبر 2013)

اراضى للبيع فى الاسكندرية على الطريق الدائرى وبجوار كارفور والداون تاون وفتح الله جملة ماركت
ومنتجع اكاسيا وبجوار حى محرم بك وشارع قنال السويس
معلومات الارض

مساحة الارض 204 متر مربع
على شارع قبلى
من الجهه القبلية تطل على شارع 10 متر
ابعاد الارض
بحرى =12.00
قبلى =12.00
شرقى =17.01
غربى = 17.01


لاستعلام عن سعر الارض

01285011016

Email :[email protected]





















:wavetowel3:


----------

